# الطيران والنظارة ايه العلاقة .....؟!



## أيمن الوحش (7 يناير 2007)

لا شك ان النظر مهم جدا في وظيفة الطيران 
ولكن حسب معلوماتي ان كل بلد ليها القوانين الخاصة بيها في هذه القضية 
يعني مثلا انا شفت فيديوهات كتير لطيارين بنظارة 
فمعرفش ......؟
هل هناك نسبة سماحية للنظر يعني في مسائل الطول والقصر أو الضعف بدرجة معينة او حاجة زي كده؟
بس الي انا متأكد منه اني الطيار الحربي لازم يكون نظره 6\6
ياريت الي عنده معلومات عن الموضوع يشاركنا 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس طيار (7 يناير 2007)

مسموح في مصر بالنظاره لاكن لحد معين 

بمعني ان كان تصحيح النظر ليس بدرجه كبيره 

بالنسبه للطيارين الكبار مسموحلهم في مصر بالنظاره لاكن يجب وجود نظارتين 

نظاره يرتديها ونظاره في الحقيبه الخاصه به 

وفي حالة عدم وجود النظاره الاخري في اي تفتيش من الممكن ان يتحول للتحقيق 

لاكن انسي تمااااااااااااااااااماااااا موضوع النظر ده مافيهوش اي مشكله بالمره 

انا عندي قصر نظر وقمت بمعالجة المشكله وكشفت طبي ولم تكن هناك اي مشكله 

باللنسبه للحربي 

في اسرائيل الطيارين الحربيين الاسرائيلين يرتدوا النظاره بلا مشكله 

لاكن لا ننكر ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ان افضل طيار مقاتل هو الطيار المصري وده شئ معروف جدا 

لاكن بالنسبه للطيران المدني افضل طيارين اظن الهند او باكستان ومصر تأخرت من المرتبه الاولي للثانيه او الثالثه


----------

